# EU-Verbotsliste



## Christine (17. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

der eine oder andere hat in der letzten Zeit vielleicht schon mal gelesen 

"seit 03.08.2016 in der gesamten EU mit Haltung-, Verkauf-, Weitergabeverbot belegten Pflanzenart"

Dahinter steht eine Liste, die nicht nur Pflanzen sondern auch Tiere enthält, z.B. diverse Krebsarten! Grundgedanke ist der Schutz unserer heimischen Flora und Fauna.
Hier mal einige Links dazu:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_invasiver_gebietsfremder_Arten_von_unionsweiter_Bedeutung
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32016R1141&from=DE
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32014R1143&from=DE


----------

